# 10 Minute Limit! (Pic Heavy)



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Jaeden and I went out today and didn't set out a huge spread only about 4 dozen fullbody's. Got everything set up and sat in the vehicle for about an hour and a half eating a couple sandwhiches because they aren't flying until later. After we saw a couple flocks coming our way we ran out to the decoys and it wasn't even ten minutes into it and we had our limit. Most of the flocks were feet down in our face. I used the power hunter so I could get some good pictures when we were done.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

OH MY GOD THERE ARE SIX GEESE IN THE PICTURE AND ONLY ONE GUY!
I BETTER CALL THE GAME WARDEN! :lol:

nice pictures. :beer:


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha that's funny. We actually talked to the game warden about 30 minutes before that.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Good job guys, looks like fun!

Thanks for sharing the pics :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice Pics!!!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are some great pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ndhntr (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow alex, you must have stubbled that blind...we all know that jaeden could not have done it that good!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha actually he did it! He said that it is a once a year thing only!


----------

